# Jeff Conde...



## char6455 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you're here, please email me... Of if anyone knows his email adress, please contact me.... I'm a friend, not a collector... lol


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi it's me who is this


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

its the police


----------

